# Any Other Sombo Guys Here?



## eagles51593 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any others on the site.  I've been training in sombo specifically for a few years, and I love it!


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 20, 2009)

i only have limited Sambo experience, coming from my Shooto days. the takedowns and leg lock submissions are so smooth and what i like is that Sambo players are aggressive.

it's tough though because really quality Sambo instructors are rare, it's usually not taught as a single art here in Los Angeles but rather mixed into an already existing method such as Catch Can. Eric Paulson, a good friend and our instructor Yori Nakamura are the only ones off the top of my head that teach some Sambo.

Whenever i roll with a Sambo practitioner, i hide my legs!


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a back round in Sambo  just stopped in to say hello to 
Martial Talkers


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 27, 2010)

When I first started submission wrestling, the guy I trained with had a background in sambo and judo.  Man he  had some sick leg locks, submissions and throws.  I think thats why I like leg locks and kneebars so much.  Never saw him get submitted either, he could find ways to get out of submissions.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol, not me Jimmy. But I do steal from Reilly and Steve when I can, great stuff!!


----------



## Kforcer (Feb 3, 2010)

chinaboxer said:


> i only have limited Sambo experience, coming from my Shooto days. the takedowns and leg lock submissions are so smooth and what i like is that Sambo players are aggressive.
> 
> it's tough though because really quality Sambo instructors are rare, it's usually not taught as a single art here in Los Angeles but rather mixed into an already existing method such as Catch Can. Eric Paulson, a good friend and our instructor Yori Nakamura are the only ones off the top of my head that teach some Sambo.
> 
> Whenever i roll with a Sambo practitioner, i hide my legs!



Nakamura was your teacher....? Awesome!


----------



## Kforcer (Feb 3, 2010)

eagles51593 said:


> Just wondering if there are any others on the site.  I've been training in sombo specifically for a few years, and I love it!



I guess I forgot you were a sambist!


----------



## Boyd Ritchie (Feb 4, 2010)

I straggle in here once in a while....


----------

